# Dragon fin fish?



## happyfrosty10

Hi Im jst curious about dragon fins(snake like fish native in africa) I hve one about 8months ago and 3 days has pass since I last fed it with live food (like small fish or bloodworms)Can I feed it any other food types insted of live one's?. I tried feeding it fishpellets but it doesnt seem to like it and I also tried flakefood but it still doesnt like it. The shopkeeper said even if I dont feed it a within a month it will still live as long as i fed it with live food. example I feed it today with a small fingerling(small fish) I can then wait for 1month to feed it again I tried it for 2months and it's still healthy and strong but there's only one problem the shopkeeper said I could do that but will reduce it's growth rate so what do I do now?


----------



## flamingo

Do you mean dragon goby/ violet gobies or a bichir often called dino or dragon eel?

If a fish eats every month that's not good. They CAN go that long but they SHOULDN"T go that long. ANd yes if it eats every once a month it's not gonna grow.

What are the specs of the tank? Maybe able to help out more if I know exactly what the fish is..if it's a dragon goby ( Gobioides broussonetti ) then I can tell you a lot about it lol. If it's a bichir then I can help you out too.


----------



## Guest

you can try frozen foods. frozen bloodworms are an excellent fish food. This is a step up from live foods. 

im with flaming, im not exactly sure what kind of fish you are talking about.


----------

